

Like Water For Money - razorburn
http://judson.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/02/guest-column-like-water-for-money/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also Terry Pratchett's "Making Money"

------
ars
I wonder how correct it's predictions are.

~~~
ca98am79
since they are all gathering dust and only one or two still work, I would
guess not very correct

